# Best bull redfish rod?



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

new2theflats said:


> I think I’d like a rod with an extended butt for fighting.


You might look up a local rod builder.
He can change out the one you have to one you want to have.
Keep in mind that the rod may no longer fit into the tube it came in.


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

8’4” 10wt Scott meridian or sector, a shorter lever to fight fish and they are light in hand!


----------



## Dbems92 (Jan 12, 2020)

9wt 9ft Scott sector. Have not tried the shorter version but I bought the 9ft in October and I absolutely love it. Everyone that has gotten on my skiff since has put their rod down and used it! Perfect for the short and medium shots but can still punch a cast.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

I have caught quite a few reds over 30lbs and I think a super stiff 9wt (Ignitor) loaded with a 10wt line or a good 10wt makes the best bull red rods for sight fishing. If you are blind casting in channels then I can see someone wanting an 11 or ever a 12, but most people cast better with a 10wt.
mike


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Flats or deep water? If you're flats fishing, throw what feels good and when you hook up fight the fish with the butt of the rod. I have no trouble boating big bull redfish quickly with an 8wt and a reel with a decent drag, I lean into the fish hard with low rod angles. If you're in more of a deep water environment a bigger stick will likely be better for lifting.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm using an Edge Gamma Beta 10wt. Superb rod, light and sensitive with heaps of power in the mid and lower section. I have it paired with SA Tarpon line. I can bring it with me to the Sheepy (3/5-6) and you can borrow it to try it out if you want to make the drive over to Hopedale. That being said, I'm not sure I've casted a rod that is as good as the Asquith in all the weights.
Also read into and practice the 'down and dirty' fighting technique. Andy Mill has some good videos on Youtube about it. I think they are on the Hardy Fishing channel.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I'm using an Edge Gamma Beta 10wt. Superb rod, light and sensitive with heaps of power in the mid and lower section. I have it paired with SA Tarpon line. I can bring it with me to the Sheepy (3/5-6) and you can borrow it to try it out if you want to make the drive over to Hopedale. That being said, I'm not sure I've casted a rod that is as good as the Asquith in all the weights.
> Also read into and practice the 'down and dirty' fighting technique. Andy Mill has some good videos on Youtube about it. I think they are on the Hardy Fishing channel.


Let the damn cat outta the bag ! Down n dirty is so late ‘80’s Billy Pate. Lmao


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks guys for your thoughts. What prompted this was yesterday I hooked into a normal sized bull redfish (by Louisiana standards) but actually snagged it in the back of the dorsal. All the fight went into my arms as the butt of the rod does not protrude far enough past the reel for me to be able to brace the rod against my body and still be able to reel. Be nice to have a solution. mro might have the solution.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I'm using an Edge Gamma Beta 10wt. Superb rod, light and sensitive with heaps of power in the mid and lower section. I have it paired with SA Tarpon line. I can bring it with me to the Sheepy (3/5-6) and you can borrow it to try it out if you want to make the drive over to Hopedale. That being said, I'm not sure I've casted a rod that is as good as the Asquith in all the weights.
> Also read into and practice the 'down and dirty' fighting technique. Andy Mill has some good videos on Youtube about it. I think they are on the Hardy Fishing channel.


Thanks for the offer. I like my rod so I think I'll talk with a rod builder first. Good luck with Sheepy, let me know how you do.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Those 8’4” Sectors are incredible redfish rods. I have the 8 and 10 and have enjoyed them quite a bit for just about everything I do.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

most 9wts are good from a $100 too to a $1k "what ever" 10wt rods for bull reds are baseline mediocre , because in most cases you're going to pull the hook. the extend butt is great for spey fishing but gets in the way on single hand. If you look up the LOOP outlet store you can get the SW for around $450 right now. I chase and catch big reds for a job.

p.s. the Allen rods are rug beaters


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

new2theflats said:


> Thanks guys for your thoughts. What prompted this was yesterday I hooked into a normal sized bull redfish (by Louisiana standards) but actually snagged it in the back of the dorsal. All the fight went into my arms as the butt of the rod does not protrude far enough past the reel for me to be able to brace the rod against my body and still be able to reel. Be nice to have a solution. mro might have the solution.


shove that fucker on your belt line, and fight with your hips.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Capt.Ron said:


> shove that fucker on your belt line, and fight with your hips.


Think we need an instructional Youtube video of you showing us the technique on how to do this.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> shove that fucker on your belt line, and fight with your hips.





coconutgroves said:


> Think we need an instructional Youtube video of you showing us the technique on how to do this.


and please wear pants, Ron


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Capt.Ron said:


> I chase and catch drum and slot reds for a job.


fixed it for you


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

Went out yesterday and got a bull just under 40" on a sector 8wt and felt it was the right size, with the cooler temp he fought hard. Had a blast.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

TidewateR said:


> fixed it for you


Tidewater(tm): Making internet friends since 2009.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

EvanHammer said:


> Tidewater(tm): Making internet friends since 2009.


well then why won’t anyone fish with me


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

TidewateR said:


> well then why won’t anyone fish with me


because you're too damn stuck up to show up for the SHOW.....


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Capt.Ron said:


> most 9wts are good from a $100 too to a $1k "what ever" 10wt rods for bull reds are baseline mediocre , because in most cases you're going to pull the hook.


Well if you would start using SL12S instead of SC15s you might not pull so many Capt.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

redchaser said:


> Well if you would start using SL12S instead of SC15s you might not pull so many Capt.


You can add B10s to that list as well.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

redchaser said:


> Well if you would start using SL12S instead of SC15s you might not pull so many Capt.


you don't use 10wts either, for the same reason


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Capt.Ron said:


> you don't use 10wts either, for the same reason


Because he can actually cast well? As opposed to some people.


----------



## jrrisick (Mar 3, 2021)

new2theflats said:


> Could use your guys thoughts. Currently using a 9wt Asquith which is great, but I think I’d like a rod with an extended butt for fighting. Your thoughts please. Thanks.


8wt Sage X


----------



## jrrisick (Mar 3, 2021)

View attachment 168958


----------

